# Pass-through shanks



## theSeekerr (9/10/18)

Anyone know where I can buy a few pass-through shanks , like this one? Flat on both ends and fully threaded with no faucet crown?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064OJZ4I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Looking for a neat solution for putting some gas posts on the front of a keezer, these would be perfect if anyone local had some in stock.


----------



## MHB (9/10/18)

Geordie Stainless https://www.geordi.com.au/Products28d.htm
These are 150mm (6") rather than the 100mm (4") you asked for. Good chance you could cut one in half and have 2 of 75mm (3") that might be long enough.
If you have any old Australian (Turret) gas pasts they have a 1/2" (12mm) BSP thread so a socket will join the two.
If you are handy enough you can cut the socket in half and join the two with a good quality liquid thread sealer
Mark


----------



## donald_trub (9/10/18)

I spent hours doing this same search over the last week. I want to put liquid posts on the side of my jockey box esky for a cleaner solution, ie. no cables hanging out when not in use. I went with brewmart as the ID is better for beer to pass through, although the country brewer (ebay link) ones are longer.

http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart...73+C132&QOH=76&CATID=411&CLN=1&keywords=shank

or

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11-43cm...g-Shank-3-8-Inch-Bore-Home-Brew-/282580737156


----------



## MHB (9/10/18)

Whatever works for you - but I think you might upset Armstrong if you confuse "Country Trading Store" and "Country Brewer", they aren't the same at all.
Mark


----------



## donald_trub (10/10/18)

Oh sorry, didn't realise that!


----------



## theSeekerr (10/10/18)

donald_trub said:


> I spent hours doing this same search over the last week. I want to put liquid posts on the side of my jockey box esky for a cleaner solution, ie. no cables hanging out when not in use. I went with brewmart as the ID is better for beer to pass through, although the country brewer (ebay link) ones are longer.
> 
> http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart...73+C132&QOH=76&CATID=411&CLN=1&keywords=shank
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's perfect - the eBay ones will work great for me since I'm using them for gas.


----------



## donald_trub (10/10/18)

Happy to help. The same seller appears to be on Amazon.com.au or even catch.com.au if those marketplaces suit better.


----------



## Kenf (11/10/18)

Country Trading Store on EBay. Ordered one last week turned up Tuesday, great service. Used mine to add a second gas line to my kegerator- I use a balllock post on the outside to connect my gas. It was a Krone brand which is the same as my earlier one but longer (I now have two).
Much better than making your own!
They do great all grain kits too!


----------



## theSeekerr (11/10/18)

Kenf said:


> Country Trading Store on EBay. Ordered one last week turned up Tuesday, great service. Used mine to add a second gas line to my kegerator- I use a balllock post on the outside to connect my gas. It was a Krone brand which is the same as my earlier one but longer (I now have two).
> Much better than making your own!



Yeah, I tried cutting down a faucet shank but I wasn't happy with the resulting sealing surface. Could have cleaned it up but I needed several more and the idea didn't appeal.

I've ordered 4 for my keezer - 1 for gas in, and 3 to pass each of my regulator pressures through to ball-lock posts on the front panel so I can use a bottling gun or carbonation cap with the keezer sealed up (20kPa for the bottling gun, 85kPa / serving pressure for counter-pressure fills and keg transfers, 200kPa for force-carbing).

Technically I could tee the 200kPa line before it enters the keezer, but it'll look neater this way.


----------

